# PT 1911 safety problem, need replacement part...



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, so i was at the range a couple of weeks ago and went through a little over a hundred rounds and suddenly when changing the mag my left hand side of the safety decided to just fall out..... awesome. I put it back together and then realised that the safety plunger must have flown like a mile away....

i have the spring and the other plunger still. Where can i get a replacement without having to send the gun to taurus??? i'm wondering because it seems to be a little smaller than other model 1911's


-Jason


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Call Brownells and talk to one of their gun tech's. Along wit the plunger tube you're going to need a staking tool for it. They'll steer you in the right direction.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy smokes batman-----the thumb safety plunger tube came off the side of the frame ??? Omg------get a new tube, both plungers, spring, & staking tool from brownell's. I have been using the one that looks like a modified pair of vise grips for more than 25 years with no complaints. Be sure to order the plunger support rod that goes inside the plunger tube while you stake the mounting rivets in place. This chore is very easy to do with the right tools. Good luck 1911 bro.


----------

